# Bild verzerren



## python (18. April 2010)

hallo,

ich benutze photoshop cs erst seit gestern, finde mich mit grundfunktionen ganz gut zurecht, aber hierbei brauch ich eventuell etwas hilfe 

hab ein seitlich verzerrtes bild das ich wieder gerade rücken möchte....







der plan wäre, die rechte seite etwas nach unten zu ziehen während die linke seite an ort und stelle bleibt... da ich diesen ausschnitt danach in ein grösseres bild einfügen muss in dem genau für diesen umriss ein freier platz ist sollte der umriss also genau so bleiben wie er ist...
intuitiv würde ich sagen es muss ne funktion geben, mit der man hilfslinien durch die einzelnen, schrägen banden in meinem bild legen kann und an diesen hilfslinien dann rechts nach unten "ziehen"... nur finde ich nichts solches...

vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

der Link führt mich leider zu keinem Bild.


Alex


----------



## sight011 (18. April 2010)

Ohne das Bildsehen zu können:


Bearbeiten --> Transformieren --> Verzerren


----------

